# Alternative to Sunningdale. And a lot bloody cheaper!!



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2011)

Made some enquiries. Eyes down for a full house.
Received this back today from Woburn.

Dear Mr Smith,



Thank you very much for your enquiry. 



I can confirm that we would be able to accommodate your group of 20 golfers on the 29th March 2012, as requested.



Suggested itinerary:



07:00 â€“ onwards                                   Registration with Coffee & bacon rolls on arrival



08:33 â€“ 09:05 â€“ onwards                       1st tee course tbc 5x4 balls



13:30 â€“ onwards                                   Two course lunch after play



14:41 â€“ 15:13 â€“ onwards                       1st tee course tbc 5x4 balls



N.B. The Marquess is the longest out of the three courses so if you do go for it, I would recommend playing in the morning and then another course in the afternoon, instead of the other way around





Rates:



Dukes & Duchess courses                    Â£125.00 per person



Marquess & one other course             Â£135.00 per person


To book, please donâ€™t hesitate to contact me on 01908 370756. A 25% deposit is required upfront to secure the booking and then the remaining balance is to be settled by no later than one month prior to the event.
If you have any queries, please contact me


Kind regards

 Jessica Mortain-Cogar
Golf Events Administrator

Right, who's up for it????


----------



## john0 (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you came across the  *Arrange a Game Section* ?


----------



## heronsghyll (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you came across the  *Arrange a Game Section* ?  

Click to expand...

FYI, Smiffy can promote what he wants where - he is a King amongst Forumers!


----------



## Bratty (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you came across the  *Arrange a Game Section* ?  

Click to expand...

FYI, Smiffy can promote what he wants where - he is a King amongst Forumers!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but he's looking a little pale... so does that make him a wan King? 

Smiffy, would be good, but it's completely the opposite direction to my hotel booking! Thought the idea was to get somewhere near Sunningdale for those of us with accommodation?


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2011)

Trust you to find yourself a cougar.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2011)

and a mountain one as well, the rarest of beasts.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 16, 2011)

Shall i book the hotel again Smiffy!!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2011)

Smiffy, would be good, but it's completely the opposite direction to my hotel booking!!
		
Click to expand...

Well cancel the hotel booking! Anyway, Woburn isn't far away from Sunningdale is it?


Feck me. I can't do anything right.....


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2011)

I played the Marquess and Duchess courses recently, and Dukes a few yeara ago and you can't go too far wrong with any 2 of them. The Marquess is a longer and wider course, with more room to drive the ball. The Duchess is very narrow and some of the tee shots need to be threaded like a needle. Dukes is somewhere in between. Food not bad in the clubhouse either, and you can hit the pro shop and come out looking like Ian Poulter, surly look and all.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2011)

I've played the Dukes and Duchess before, much preferred the latter. I've not played the Marquess but it looks superb.
I'd be up for the M in the morning and the Duchess in the afternoon.


----------



## richart (Sep 16, 2011)

I've played the Dukes and Duchess before, much preferred the latter. I've not played the Marquess but it looks superb.
I'd be up for the M in the morning and the Duchess in the afternoon.
  

Click to expand...

If you are taking bets on how many fairways you hit on the Duchess Rob, put me down for none. Same number as I am likely to hit when playing with Jan in the Open next month.


----------



## vig (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll get back to you t'mora


----------



## goldenbare (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd like to be there Smiffy, fortunately have already booked the week off work to take advantage of the first longer days after the clocks change. 
I'll get into training for 36 in a day


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2011)

Count me in Smiffy. Played all 3 courses and not a bad one amongst them. Played the Dukes yesterday and it was in superb nick having just hosted the Seniors there last weekend.
Marquess is my favourite.
Clubhouse has just finished a Â£350m refurbishment and it's awesome.

The food was sumptuous!!

That's a great price for 2 rounds and grub.......


----------



## Ethan (Sep 16, 2011)

Clubhouse has just finished a Â£350m refurbishment and it's awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Should be awesome at that price. Some small towns cost less. Sure you don't mean Â£3.5 million?


----------



## sev112 (Sep 16, 2011)

good for me


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2011)

If its not only open to those who were going to play Sunningdale then would love to join you, preference would be Marquess and Duchess but happy with any 2


----------



## rickg (Sep 16, 2011)

Should be awesome at that price. Some small towns cost less. Sure you don't mean Â£3.5 million?
		
Click to expand...

Lol.....well spotted Ethan!


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 16, 2011)

would love to play in this, no accomodation required so a bargain


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2011)

Put me down please Smiffy


----------



## Bratty (Sep 16, 2011)

Alright, alright, count me in! Would prefer Marquess (fantastic course!) am and Duke's pm. It is a truly great deal.

Reason I'd prefer the Duke's is selfish... I'm playing the Duchess on 27th October! 

I'll do a bit of a reccy and feed back to all of you.

p.s. Smiffy, check your geography!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2011)

My only criticism of the proposed "itinery" would be the lunch arrangements and the afternoon tee times.
I would be quite happy if she brought the lunch forward to 1.00pm and the first tee off time in the afternoon forward to 2.15.
This would give us just under 4 1/2 hours for the morning round, just over an hour for lunch, and would ensure that there was enough time left in the afternoon to get the round in before light started to fade. With the times she has suggested, the last group out in the afternoon wouldn't be teeing off until 3.15 and although sunset time on that day is 7.29 it would be cutting it a bit fine.

You can see from her email that she is asking for 25% deposit up front followed by the balance at least one month before the day. This is only going to work if people are quick enough to send me their intitial deposits..I am not going to have the time (or inclination) to chase, chase chase as I have done in the past.
So with regards to places, it will be a case of "first ones with the deposits are in".


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2011)

OK.
I have emailed the club back to confirm that we want to play the Marquess course in the morning, followed by the Dukes in the afternoon.
Cost for the day will be Â£135.00.
The club require a 25% deposit to be paid "up front" so I will ask anybody who is interested to send me a deposit as soon as possible. It will be a case of first 20 deposits received are in. A reserve list will be drawn up and if anyone bombs out nearer the time, players will move up off of this.
To make things simple, I will ask for a Â£35.00 initial deposit, the balance of Â£100.00 will be due by the end of February at the latest.
If you are defintely interested, please let me know. I will PM you payment details accordingly.
As I say, it will be first deposits received that will guarantee their place.
Rob


----------



## chris661 (Sep 17, 2011)

Want this moving into arrange a game?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2011)

Want this moving into arrange a game?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Chris


----------



## chris661 (Sep 17, 2011)

Want this moving into arrange a game?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Chris


Click to expand...

Taaaa-Daaaaa!!!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 17, 2011)

If it's open to those not originally playing at Sunningdale then please put me down for it Rob.


----------



## gjbike (Sep 17, 2011)

Smiffy put my name down, can you pm me payment details


----------



## rickg (Sep 17, 2011)

I've stuck Â£35 in your account mate.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 17, 2011)

If it's open to those not originally playing at Sunningdale then please put me down for it Rob.
		
Click to expand...

PM Sent Paul





			Smiffy put my name down, can you pm me payment details
		
Click to expand...

PM Sent Graham


----------



## gjbike (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Rob cheque will be in the post tonight should be with you early next week


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2011)

definitely up for this, have pm'ed you for payment details


----------



## rob2 (Sep 17, 2011)

PM sent  

Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 18, 2011)

Right....

I think I have PM'd payment details to all those that have shown an interest. 
The only two methods of paying for this are by cheque, or bank transfer.
Can I just stress, (to avoid any confusion)...
*PLACES FOR THIS EVENT WILL BE STRICTLY ON A "DEPOSIT RECEIVED" BASIS. 
I.E. THE FIRST 20 DEPOSITS I RECEIVE WILL GET A PLACE. I AM NOT GOING TO SPEND THE NEXT THREE MONTHS CHASING UP DEPOSITS AS I DID FOR THE WOODHALL SPA MEET.* 

Not getting arsey, but organising these days is a doddle. Getting the money in is a pain in the proverbial.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 19, 2011)

I received this reply from Woburn this morning in response to my request to change the itinerary slightly. Pretty self explainatory......

"Dear Mr Smith,

You are most welcome.

There would be no problem bringing the itinerary forward to ensure you get round comfortably with the light â€“ I can do a tee off of 08:01 â€“ 08:17 on the Marquess course, with lunch from 13:00 onwards, and then tee off at 14:01 â€“ 14:17 onwards on the Dukes course in the afternoon (breakfast is still from 7am).
Sending a cheque including all deposits would be fantastic. I can provisionally book you in at this stage and hold it until the 30th September for you to confirm â€“ once I have received the deposit payment, I will then send you the formal confirmation for the booking and also an invoice for the 75% balance. Just let me know if the above timing are ok and I can send you an email confirming this.

If you could just confirm the names of all the players, their handicaps and also if that have certificates or not, that would be much appreciated. If any of the players do not possess current certificates, it is not a problem â€“ we just ask that they keep up with speed of play on the courses.

Kind regards



Jessica Mortain-Cogar
 Golf Events Administrator"

Woburn Golf Club

Little Brickhill

Milton Keynes

MK17 9LJ

Tel: 01908 370756

Fax: 01908 378436

So it's "all systems go" and you can see why I require the deposits so promptly


----------

